# Lumi the samoyed pup



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

She's changing on a daily basis, and now looks like a miniature samoyed... Even though most people here think she's a volpino (a toy, Italian spitz breed) :nono::

Keeping cool next to the water bowl


Emptying water bowl


Clever girl!!


Playing with the sprinkler


Dirty again


My filthy little pup strikes again


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh she is sooooooooo sweet.

What a lovely coat coming in too, I have to admit to being jealous, a sammi is a breed I would adore one day.


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

She looks like a very bad bear


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Born to Boogie said:


> She looks like a very bad bear


Actually she's really gaining in confidence and if I'm not careful she's going to be very naughty. She chases Leila relentlessly, but fortunately Leila's game, the only constraints being the heat. I've got to do some training on food manners and possession because from one day to the next she went from allowing me and the cats to fiddle with her food, to growling if I get too near. Have to nip that one in the bud .
She had her first night without getting up to pee last night, but we're still sleeping in the lounge with her... No peeing in the house yesterday but today my hubby was droning on about something or other and I took my eye off her and she peed. Finally found a treat she likes, so let the bribery and corruption begin


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

she is beautiful  i love mucky white dogs


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

x clo x said:


> she is beautiful  i love mucky white dogs


You'd love Lumi then. She's nearly always filthy! Because it's so hot here, she puts her paws in her water bowl and swishes it out and lies in the water. That's fine when she's lying on the tiles in the porch, not so fine when she's in the garden lying in the pit she's dug in the lawn . The fantastic thing though is that once she's dry, the dirt falls off her, and after a brush, she's as good as new! So many people compliment me and her on her well-turned-out appearance. Not me, love, she's a self-cleaning pooch


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

she is so cute? when shall you be posting her to me 

the one i walk HATES getting dirty she will walk around puddles and mud ha


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

wow she's so cute ! x


----------



## nishasharma1490 (May 7, 2013)

ooohh sooo cute dog... i love dogs


----------



## ySo (Aug 16, 2012)

How old is she in those pics?


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

ySo said:


> How old is she in those pics?


It was last weekend, so a couple of days under 10 weeks


----------



## Zenith (May 22, 2010)

She's adorable!

My Samoyed is 24 weeks old now and a right hooligan. Ill have to try and share some photos of him


----------

